# Goodman electric heat strip wiring



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ARUF wiring diagrams:


Top half









Bottom half








Link to PDF:
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...tm.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHurhkmftzOprZZQUXcJ0kcVfHLQA


----------



## timo37821 (Dec 11, 2016)

thank you


----------

